# Oil weight for Briggs 420cc



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm trying to decide what to feed my Pro 28 (420cc Briggs) when I get to its first change. Outside temps can get as low as -20* F here in the winter, although it's rare that it's much below 0 for any period of time. The blower will be in a heated garage, so startup temp will be around 40 - 45*. 

The manual suggests synth 5W30 as the most appropriate option, although it does allow for synth 15W-50 at 20* F and above. The oils I currently have on hand for other equipment are synth 5W40 HDEO (for the Jeep) and semi synth 10W30 HDEO (for the lawnmower). 

So I'm debating whether to pick up some synth 5W30 and use that for the blower (and then transition the mower to it once I use up the 10W30, as the mower specs say either is fine) or if I should just use the 5W40 in the blower. Based on the range of oils in the blower manual, I'm thinking the 5W40 would probably be perfectly fine for it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Well, I would definitely use a 5wXX as it is a winter machine after all, needs good lubricity at cold startup. Keep the 10w30 for the mower, since it's a thicker oil better for warm conditions.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Go with the worst case scenario you are likely to encounter and be willing to blow snow in. While the machine is more or less in a warm garage, if you have an extended power outage, it will get cold and it will probably snow, just to make the outage as miserable an experience as possible..... 

I installed a 14KW whole house generator in 2014, after the 2013 ice storm.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

5w/30 full syn


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I use Mobil 0-40 full synthetic from Walmart in my blowers and riders and it's worked great. Easy pull starting on the blowers in the worst of temperatures and no noticeable loss from a season of blowing snow. 5qt for $25 something at Walmart.

.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I use 10w30 castrol syn in all of my stuff. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Definatly 5w30 Full synthetic. You really cant beat the Walmart Mobile 1 jugs for price. I feel there are better full synthetics, but for $5 a quart, and only in a small snow blower, you cant go wrong.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

5W30 is what I use. Change it in the early spring. Change it if you develop water in the oil. This will look like cream on the dipstick.


----------

